# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  NW 23rd & Meridian

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

My mom seems to think that there was a school for the deaf in this area...Dale Evans?  She thought it was off of Geraldine near a family members old farm north of 23rd?  Anyone familiar with this area know?

----------


## bluedogok

It is now called the Dale Rogers Training Center and is a couple of blocks east of Geraldine at NW 23rd & Utah.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I found out later from my aunt that the family farm is, indeed, right across from where the Dale Rogers Training Center is.

----------

